

Show HN: We're using machine learning and Backbone.js to disrupt porn (NSFW) - dick_peterson
http://lust.io

======
blario
This isn't an article. It's a link to a porn site. No commentary whatsoever.
Please don't upvote this.

~~~
dick_peterson
Does the title imply that it's an article?

"Show HN" posts typically point straight to the product in question.

And surely you can understand why I'd want to keep my real account private,
given porn's reputation?

~~~
electrichead
Yes, but what value is this on this site? We would be interested in how you
were using machine learning and the framework or what made this site
different. I don't think ShowHN is meant to be an ad. I've always seen a
description attached.

